# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Шторы, жалюзи

## lili

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] занимается продажей штор, жалюзей, москитных сеток, римских штор и прочего. Высокое качество предлагаемых изделий гарантировано, низкие цены. Здесь можно подобрать необходимые изделия на любой вкус, опираясь на свои финансовые возможности. Выезд, замер, доставка, установка. Находимся в городе Брест ТЦ Алиса.

----------

